#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Татагата. Возможно боян

## Балдинг

Цитата из Уд 2.8

Дома сын рода Колиев увидел, что Суппаваса дочь рода Колиев здорова, счастлива и родила здорового сына. Видя это он подумал: «Это действительно чудесно, действительно необычайно, насколько велики сверхчеловеческие способности Татагаты!1 Когда Господин произнес свое благословение Суппаваса выздоровела и родила на свет здорового сына.» Он был обрадован и счастлив.
____________
1 Татагата (Реализованный, Завершивший) – синоним для слова Будда.

Конец цитаты

В словаре нашел:
tatta -- нагретый, раскаленный докрасна, расплавленный

В Википедии нашел
Gata («ушедший») это пассивное причастие прошлого времени от словесного корня gam («путешествовать»).

Вариант осмысления: раскаленный докрасна -- предельная степень, расплавленный -- сверх-предельная. С таким пониманием "Татагата" наверное, действительно, можно передать, как "Реализованный, Завершивший" -- как бы дальше некуда: ушедший в сверх-предельное.

Но м.б. есть аутентичные варианты расшифровки слова "Татагата"?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Татагата


Там опечатались, такое бывает когда не обращают внимание например на придыхательность согласных, а это важно для смыслоразличения в пали, это один из критериев противопоставления в различении согласных (типа как русском например важно для смыслоразличения противопоставление по мягкости и твёрдости: "нёс" - "нос" , "банька" - "банка")

в действительности же конечно:
Ta*th*āgata
Татхаагата

тогда как в tat*t*a, там совсем другой согласный, не придыхательный

(Будда, кстати также на самом деле: Буддха)

----------

Балдинг (27.09.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (27.09.2020)

----------


## Балдинг

> Там опечатались, такое бывает когда не обращают внимание например на придыхательность согласных, а это важно для смыслоразличения в пали.
> в действительности же конечно:
> Ta*th*āgata
> Татхаагата
> 
> (Будда, кстати также на самом деле: Буддха)


Вариант опечатки рассматривался (время, внимание, труд затрачены), но:
а) применяется дважды: в тексте и в сноске;
б) в сноске дается такое толкование, которое не стыкуется с ранее слышанными толкованиями слова "Татхагата" (так приходящий, так уходящий, таковостный и т.п.), что наводит на мысль: "А мало ли, вдруг не опечатка? Они ведь любили наделять эпитетами".

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вариант опечатки рассматривался (время, внимание, труд затрачены), но:
> .


Как рассматривался, без оригинала чтоли ?????

перевод перевода: 
_Видя это он подумал: «Это действительно чудесно, действительно необычайно, насколько велики сверхчеловеческие способности Татагаты!1 Когда Господин произнес свое благословение Суппаваса выздоровела и родила на свет здорового сына.» Он был обрадован и счастлив._

оригинал:
Disvānassa etadahosi – ‘‘acchariyaṃ vata, bho, abbhutaṃ vata, bho, *tathāgatassa* mahiddhikatā mahānubhāvatā, yatra hi nāmāyaṃ suppavāsā koliyadhītā saha vacanā ca pana bhagavato sukhinī arogā arogaṃ puttaṃ vijāyissatī’’ti! Attamano pamudito pītisomanassajāto ahosi.

----------

Балдинг (27.09.2020)

----------


## Балдинг

> Как рассматривался, без оригинала чтоли ?????


Shame on me. В этом плане (языки) я как Чапаев из того кино :-)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Shame on me. В этом плане (языки) я как Чапаев из того кино :-)


Нет Нет
Вам - респект
так как тема того, что в переводах (не говоря уже  переводах переводов)  читается то чего в оригинальном тексте нет - тема вполне насущная.

как вариант некоей меры предосторожности, возможно чтение перевода с использованием оригинала в качестве подстрочника,
для этого* даже не нужен тот или иной уровень владения языком оригинала (*имею ввиду, именно: чтение переводов с использованием оригинала в качестве подстрочника, а не для изучения языка и тем более не для переводческой деятельности), вполне хватит умения читать используемый способ записи(благо запись пали прекрасно передаётся адаптированной латиницей) и общего представления о языке которое можно получить даже пройдя простейший вводный курс пали (напр. потратив за месяц всего по 5-30минут в день времени: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...hxnhkxry2JYGmm )
и для начала даже вполне хватит набора лексики уже имеющегося у любого, кто просто интересуется буддизмом, не говоря уже о практикующих.

Попробуйте, и не только встречаемые "эпитеты", но и например встречаемые в переводах слова "счастье" , "радость" - засияют новыми оттенками именно присущего им смысла.
как и много другое, в том числе часто обсуждаемое на форуме при оперировании лишь русскими словами встречающимися в переводах переводов.

(п.с. както на форуме встретил довольно интересное сообщение, и это так -  для некоего осмысления:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post290866)

----------

Балдинг (27.09.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Но м.б. есть аутентичные варианты расшифровки слова "Татагата"?


Как Вы знаете возможно двоякое понимание "татхаагата", так как и использование "-гата"(-ушедши) и использование "-аагата"(-пришедши) дают в результате "татхаагата".
и традиционно это расшифровывается как охватывающее оба смысла, причём не так как это можно встретить в разных статьях посвящённых данному ""эпитету"", а понимается именно как именование того кто одновременно:

и ушёл от того от чего нужно уйти
и пришёл к тому к чему нужно прийти

(п.с. это понимание кстати довольно близко по смыслу  к тому как тибетцы понимают "Будда":  sangs rgyas  (приблизительно типа: и устранивший [всё негативное] и раскрывший [всё позитивное]))

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 нашёл эту Аттхакатху:
Tipiṭaka - Aṭṭhakathā - Khuddakapāṭha aṭṭhakathā -  ratanasuttavaṇṇanā - Yānīdhātigāthāttayavaṇṇanā :

_yathā lokahitatthāya ussukkaṃ āpannehi āgantabbaṃ , tathā āgatato_                 (причём замечу: пришедши к тому к чему следует прийти -  для блага мира (lokahitatthāya))
_athā ca tehi gantabbaṃ, tathā gatato_




и там дальше ещё (также довольно соответствующее смыслу вкладываемому тибетцами в sangs rgyas ) раскрывается уже более переносный смысл:

_yathā ca tehi ājānitabbaṃ, tathā ājānanato
yathā ca jānitabbaṃ, tathā jānanato
yañca tatheva hoti, tassa gadanato ca ‘‘tathāgato’’ti vuccati._

кстати и наша идиоматика всё ещё это сохраняет: 
дойти=познать\понять
доходчиво=понятно
и типа: ходить в том что есть\ходить в правде = говорить то что есть\говорить правду
)

----------

Балдинг (27.09.2020), Гошка (06.10.2020)

----------


## Балдинг

> Как рассматривался, без оригинала чтоли ?????


Если не секрет, где Вы оригиналы берете?
Сейчас попытался найти на пали АН 11.10, одну категорию уточнить [(10) истинным знанием], не нашел.

Дополнительно, к слову. Английский под этим номером другой текст дает.

P.S. В идеале, конечно, было бы неплохо суттанту для малограмотных как на dhamma.ru шикарно Дхаммападу дали людям: параллельно русский - пали.

----------


## sergey

Сайт, где наверное больше всего сутт с переводами на разные языки, по крайней мере там немало переводов, вот этот:
https://suttacentral.net/
Тут есть и на пали, и переводы на английский, бывает, что в нескольких вариантах, и переводы SV на русский, которые на сайте theravada.ru, там тоже есть.

----------

Балдинг (29.10.2020), Владимир Николаевич (23.10.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если не секрет, где Вы оригиналы берете?
> 
> 
> .


Вот здесь:
https://www.tipitaka.org/

если сразу на тексты Типитаки латиницей, то:
https://www.tipitaka.org/romn/

 там можно ещё скачать в электронной оболочке и на комп установить:
https://www.tipitaka.org/cst4 
удобно

На Chaṭṭha Saṅgāyana Tipiṭaka полное собрание текстов и редакция подтверждённые последним Saṅgāyana(принято переводить: Собором), и кроме Коренной(Mūla) Типитаки  там и Aṭṭhakathā и Tīkā,
а также другие(раздел Anya) :  в том числе и основные тексты палийской традиционной граматики\Byākaraṇa, а также основной текст по практике в Тхераваде - Visuddhimagga со своей тикой.




> Сейчас попытался найти на пали АН 11.10


https://www.tipitaka.org/romn/cscd/s0404m4.mul0.xml




> одну категорию уточнить[(10) истинным знанием]


vijjā
(санскр: видйа,  видья)

----------

Балдинг (23.10.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> как на dhamma.ru шикарно Дхаммападу дали людям: параллельно русский - пали.


Вот есть ещё делается ресурс:
https://tipitaka.theravada.su/toc

----------

Балдинг (23.10.2020)

----------


## Балдинг

> Вот здесь:
> https://www.tipitaka.org/
> 
> если сразу на тексты Типитаки латиницей, то:
> https://www.tipitaka.org/romn/
> 
>  там можно ещё скачать в электронной оболочке и на комп установить:
> https://www.tipitaka.org/cst4 
> удобно
> ...


Благодарствую, будто стоявшее на голове поставлено на ноги. Попутно видно, что "тихи" - три, "двихи" - два, почти как на русском :-) А "каранена" стало быть - поведение.

Словарь широкий спектр дает: vijjā - наука, образование, умение, практическое знание. Ну в те времена ученость как бы и была по идее в лоне Дхармы.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.10.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А "каранена" стало быть - поведение.
> 
> .


caraṇena
"*ч*аранена", форма третьей вибхакти (типа: творительный падеж) корнеслова(мулашабды) -  "чарана"
помните обсуждали глагол "чарати" , [семантической] области(дхату) "чар"

----------

Балдинг (23.10.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Словарь широкий спектр дает: vijjā - наука, образование, умение, практическое знание. Ну в те времена ученость как бы и была по идее в лоне Дхармы.


1) Словари данного тип дают просто спектр всевозможных интерпретаций основываясь на фрагментах разных текстов где это слово встречается, причём именно интерпретаций - то как бы кто перевёл бы слово в том или ином месте того или иного текста.

2) Традиционные индийские языковеды имели представление о диахронии и вскрывая этимологию пытались и передать исходный смысл (а не только приводили синонимические ряды в синхроническом срезе языка), хоть многие исследователи и не признают этого.
В словарях типа "Дхату патха" начиная минимум с Панини приводилась и этимологически исходная форма дхату "вид", а именно - "*винд" (причём здесь "ин" это назализированный гласный, а от этой формы ведёт свою этимологию и имеющееся в санскрите дхату "винд" где "н" это уже назальный смычный согласный)

прямой смысл "вид\винд" это чтото типа ""вкушать на вкус", "распробовать на вкус", "ощутить вкус"" (тут можно и всё ещё и сохранившееся в русском поле значений подключить, из области "вкусить распробовать и т.п. - типа: ""познать непосредственно" "знать на опыте"), можно ещё вспомнить часто встречаемое во всех индизмах, воспринимаемое нами уже типа "метафоры", что пока не попробуешь некое кушание то сколько бы не слышал\читал описание - ведать его вкуса не будешь.
в этой же области смысла и значение типа "непосредственного вИдения" или "непосредственного(или практического) знания" хотя глагольные корни с прямым смыслом "видеть, смотреть, зреть, знать, понимать" в индийском другие.

----------

Балдинг (23.10.2020)

----------


## Балдинг

> прямой смысл "вид\винд" это чтото типа ""вкушать на вкус", "распробовать на вкус", "ощутить вкус"" (тут можно и всё ещё и сохранившееся в русском поле значений подключить, из области "вкусить распробовать и т.п. - типа: ""познать непосредственно" "знать на опыте"), можно ещё вспомнить часто встречаемое во всех индизмах, воспринимаемое нами уже типа "метафоры", что пока не попробуешь некое кушание то сколько бы не слышал\читал описание - ведать его вкуса не будешь.
> в этой же области смысла и значение типа "непосредственного вИдения" или "непосредственного(или практического) знания" хотя глагольные корни с прямым смыслом "видеть, смотреть, зреть, знать, понимать" в индийском другие.


К слову, вспомнилось, что распространенная формула "нет больше того, что требовалось бы познать прямым (непосредственным) знанием" склоняется к тому, о чем Вы говорите. Здесь наверное тоже vijjā используется [но вместо "истинное знание" используется "прямое знание"] или в самом пали добавляется усилительное слово "прямое", или это как раз "непосредственное вИдение", другое слово, и только в русском объединенное в одно с разными прилагательными?

Не совсем обязательно здесь, но так для красоты вспомянем, что в уме конечно всегда имеем различие: слово в языке -- категория в [не люблю это слово, но приходится пользоваться] философском дискурсе.

P.S. [с элементом юмора] С холиваром Вы дуете на воду :-) Как показывает нам практика, сын ошибок, холивары здесь провоцируются фундаментальными вопросами, поставленными так, что от проблемы трудно или не так легко как привык ум отмахнуться. Когда зашатались привычные лузы, которые шары ума давно себе облюбовали, а выкатить их в пустоту, в безопорность страшно (или подобные страху модальности, коренящиеся в злобе+жадности). Включается психологический (в смысле то, что под-умом, или до-ума) регистр и пошло поехало. Отсюда не-до-разумение -- холивар. Те или иные вещи не-до-разумели (ум как таковой не включили). Явленные умы не совсем понимают, что "полнота" (см. смежную тему про sammā) обусловлена фактическими данными пребывания их в поле их восприятий, и не является полнотой.
Поэтому просто говорим о словах :-)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.10.2020)

----------


## Балдинг

У меня словарь дымится, а кто-то м.б. навскидку без особого труда легко и непринужденно расшифрует составное слово *panuṇṇapaccekasacco*?
Спасибо

----------


## sergey

Вот тут есть и оригинал на пали, и переводы на англ. и другие языки.
https://suttacentral.net/an4.38
Слово, как я понимаю, означает примерно "оставивший личные истины (взгляды)" (p.s. panunna - это причастие страдательного залога, страдательное причастие, т.е. "личные истины (взгляды) оставлены(-нные)")
panunna
pacceka
sacca
Перевод первого предложения сутты на английский Бхикху Бодхи:



> “Bhikkhus, a bhikkhu who has dispelled personal truths, totally renounced seeking, and tranquilized bodily activity is said to have drawn back.


Перевод бх. Суджато:



> Mendicants, a mendicant has eliminated idiosyncratic interpretations of the truth, has totally given up searching, has stilled the physical process, and is said to be ‘withdrawn


Перевод SV:



> ... «Монахи, про монаха, который рассеял личностные истины, всецело оставил поиски, и успокоил телесные формации, говорится, что он отступил.

----------

Балдинг (29.10.2020)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Но м.б. есть аутентичные варианты расшифровки слова "Татагата"?


Вот здесь есть:

https://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?to...sg5185#msg5185

----------

Балдинг (29.10.2020)

----------


## Балдинг

> Вот тут есть и оригинал на пали, и переводы на англ. и другие языки.
> https://suttacentral.net/an4.38


Что характерно, давно заметил, что суттацентрал у меня как бы страница открывается, но не отображается содержимое -- белый экран. Ну... тоже символично.




> Перевод  бх. Суджато:


Бх. Суджато постарался: "panuṇṇapaccekasacco" = "has eliminated idiosyncratic interpretations of the truth", дать так, чтобы отобразить примерно мои подозрения. Но с "idiosyncratic", конечно, в каком-то смысле перебор при попытке русификации, ввиду ходимости "идиосинкразии" в русском языке как с *встроенной коннотацией отторжения*. А у нас же наоборот: такие интерпретации правды, с которыми их носитель *наоброт сросся*, т.е. это "идиосинкразии" в смысле уникальности индивидуального портрета каждого живущего ума в каждый момент его земного бытия, но без коннтации идиосинкразической реакции.

С личностными тоже есть нюансы. Вот смотрите: какие личностные, когда там, куда "мы" направляемся, нет "я"? Или другими словами учет такой модальности: "рассеяние личностных истин" не как rejection мной истины a, истины b, истины c; а как то, что входя в онтический зазор то, что туда входит, оно как бы уже не личностно в том смысле, в каком у него могли бы быть "личностные истины".

Ну это такие факультативные углубления, дополнительные "лобовому чтению".

P.S. По понятию "страх" созерцаний не предпринимали? (соседняя тема в "вопросах")

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что характерно, давно заметил, что суттацентрал у меня как бы страница открывается, но не отображается содержимое -- белый экран. Ну... тоже символично.


Раньше замечал такое при использовании  Internet Explorer, в других браузерах нормально отображалось.

----------

Балдинг (29.10.2020)

----------

